# Fiat wing mirror



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have seen in the past some members have posted a web site for reasonably priced replacement wing mirrors for Fiat.

I have done a Google search and on here but have not come up with anything that looks like the site that was posted :roll: 

Anybody got the link?...

Thanks Ray..


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I used to use wingmirrorman. But wingmirrorwoman is cheaper now.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/WingMirrorWoman

Karl


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Could take a look here: http://www.allpartssouthwest.com/acatalog/Special_Offers__Ducato_81.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A non-PC person might speculate that wingmirrorwoman is cheaper because of higher turnover.

Naughty!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thanks everybody sorted now..


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Who did you use and how much?

Karl


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

gromett said:


> Who did you use and how much?
> 
> Karl


Hi karl.

http://www.aepdirect.com/index.php?option=shop&page=shop.parts&category_id=1309&partcategory_id=38 
Wing Mirror Right Hand Manual Long Arm Black FinishAEP PART #: DMM136 £26.46 JAN 1994 - DEC 1998


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ray. you just saved me £30 

Karl


----------

